# Esys connect button grayed out



## BeeMeer (May 7, 2014)

I'm using ESYS3.23 with PSDZ 50.3
My laptop was able to grab a private IP and ESYS got the VIN number as well.
but the connect button is grayed out. :dunno:
help?

[INFO] [] com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.vehiclefinder.VehicleFinder: skip loopback address /127.0.0.1 [AWT-EventQueue-0]
[INFO] [] com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.vehiclefinder.ResponseListener: /169.254.33.49: got data from address /169.254.121.4:6811 [Thread-15]
[INFO] [] com.bmw.psdz.vehicle.connection.vehiclefinder.ResponseListener: received vehicle WBxxxxxxxxxxx_DIAGADR10 tcp://169.254.121.4:6801 [Thread-15]
[INFO] [] com.bmw.psdz.configuration.ConfigurationImpl: API: adjustKISClassLoading() started [kisTerminateShutdownHook]
[INFO] [] com.bmw.psdz.configuration.ConfigurationImpl: API: adjustKISClassLoading() finished [kisTerminateShutdownHook]

Error msg:
com.bmw.kis.v4.export.Registry: resource kis.properties not found [main]

and it threw a classNotFoundException at me:
ClassNotFoundException: com.bmw.psdz.caf.external.CodeSysLib


----------



## BeeMeer (May 7, 2014)

So...I uninstalled 3.23/50.3 and installed 3.24.3/52.3 with no success.
After messing with the folder locations, I got rid of the error message and java exceptions.

However, the connect button was still greyed out even though the laptop obtain the IP and ESYS got the VIN.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Is the Target Connection Window blank, or can you see the different Chassis Targets?


----------



## BeeMeer (May 7, 2014)

The target window is blank


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

If the Target Connection window is Blank, either your PSdZData is not installed properly, or E-Sys is not configured properly to find it.


Copy the extracted psdzdata folder to your E-Sys data folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata).
Configure E-Sys => Options => Settings => Program tab => Data field set to your where your E-Sys Data folder is (e.g. C:\Data).


----------



## BeeMeer (May 7, 2014)

That's what I thought in the beginning after reading all the posts from varies forums.

My Esys resides in C:\EC-Apps
and I pointed the Esys data location to D:\Data

D:\Data has the following folders: CAF, Etc, ExecutedTAL, FA, FP, Logs, ODX, psdzdata, Rules, SVT, SWE, SWT, TAL

and D:\Data\psdzdata is where I extracted 52.3 lite: extLibs, kiswb, mainseries, mapping, security, swe, and I added an empty folder called "temp"

I even copied the content from D:\Data\psdzdata\swe to D:\Data\SWE just to see if that makes any difference...but it didn't.

Reason I used D instead of C drive was because my C drive was running out of space.
My D drive is an external drive by the way, but I don't think that would effect ESYS from reading the data. who knows...:dunno:
Anyway, I'll try to free up the C drive later today and place 52.3 lite in it and see if that does the tricks.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You should have no problem using an External Drive for your Data folder so long as it is always assigned the same Drive letter, in this case D:\.

So this should work:

E-Sys Data folder setup for D:\Data

PSdZData in D:\Data\PSdZData​
Copying files to SWE folder is just a waste of time.

If you can't figure it out, PM me, and I will connect with Team Viewer and have a look.


----------



## BeeMeer (May 7, 2014)

Problem solved.
Thank you again, Shawn.
for spending your time troubleshooting the issue.

problem was caused by missing "dist" folders

it's time to do some coding!


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Where does that dist folder needs to be?
I have the exact same problem here.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

You need an empty Dist folder in the odx folder for every chassis. 

Examples:

...\psdzdata\mainseries\F010\F010_14_03_503\odx\dist
...\psdzdata\mainseries\F020\F020_14_03_503\odx\dist


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you.
Can this cause the blank list for the chassis choice?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Yes. Any chassis that is missing a Dist folder will not even appear in the Target Connection window.


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok thank you.

What can be the problem if the connection buttom is still greyed out if the chassis are given in the target connection window?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) The Target Connection Window should not be blank (It should show multiple target connections for different chassis')
2) ENET Cable must be good 
3) Car must have proper voltage (start engine).
*4) Laptop must not have Firewall or any Antivirus software running.*
5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> 5) PC Lan Adapter should get a fallback IP address of 169.254.xxx.xxx (Make sure it is using DHCP and does not have a Static IP address assigned to it)


I think this is causing the problem for me.
I got a new Dell XPS15 with USB 3.0 to Ethernet adapter.
May I ask how I can make sure this is using a DHCP?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

How about starting with the more obvious issues, like the Windows Firewall is blocking the port?

The odds your LAN adapter has a Static IP and not DHCP are pretty small.


----------



## Spasta (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok, I will have a look at that. Hope to test this tomorrow.
As far as I know every firewall is off but you never know with those OS!
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

Esys runs as it should with dhcp on in windows configuration, but now i have the reason to assign static ip adress because of ispi next client that perfectly runs with static 169.254.1.1

Its uncomfortable to change every time from static to dhcp when i switch between ispi and esys
Is there a way to run Esys with this static ip via eth IF or icom ? Tried some things but they don t match


----------



## hanselino (Jun 9, 2014)

hanselino said:


> Esys runs as it should with dhcp on in windows configuration, but now i have the reason to assign static ip adress because of ispi next client that perfectly runs with static 169.254.1.1
> 
> Its uncomfortable to change every time from static to dhcp when i switch between ispi and esys
> Is there a way to run Esys with this static ip via eth IF or icom ? Tried some things but they don t match


Problem with fast switching is solvet ,credits going to beemerboy from another forum who gave me small batch file

You can use this simple batch file to quickly change from static to dhcp and back. It has 2 options:

1. change to static - 169.254.1.1
2. enable dhcp

needs to be run "as administrator" and Ethernet adaptor needs to be named "Eth0".

Download, rename extension to zip, extract,place on desktop run as admin


----------



## Givol (Jun 27, 2013)

*Mapping e-sys incorrectly. Gray out connection*

I am having problems with connecting to the psdzdata folder. When I connect I can see connection via vin but there is nothing under the target area. When I look under settings the data is mapped to my external drive. e:\e-sys\v.54.0_PSdZData\psdzdata. I have 17 folders under psdzdata. CAF,etc, executedTAL, extLibs , FA , FP ,kiswb, logs, mainseries, mapping, odx, rules, security, svt, swe, swt, tal. 
I must be mapped incorrectly but I can't figure out where to map the data. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

PSdZData cannot be on an external drive by itself, rather it must be inside the E-Sys Data Folder (e.g. C:\Data\psdzdata).

If you want to run it from an External drive due to limited space on internal drive, you need to put the entire E-Sys Data folder on the external drive (e.g. e:\Data).


----------



## JAVeasy (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi Shawn,

If you can help me out I'd appreciate it. I have empty dist files for chassis, I've copied the esys and psdzdata folders properly, yet I still have a gray connect button and empty target connections page. I'm stumped! Help me out man


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

JAVeasy said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> If you can help me out I'd appreciate it. I have empty dist files for chassis, I've copied the esys and psdzdata folders properly, yet I still have a gray connect button and empty target connections page. I'm stumped! Help me out man


If your Connection Target window is empty, you will never be able to connect via VIN nor any other way.

Since you already verified the Dist folders are present, that leaves only verification of:

That the "psdzdata" folder is installed properly (From the PSdZData_Lite or PSdZData_Full extraction, copy the "psdzdata" folder to "C:\Data\" (i.e. "C:\Data\psdzdata")

The the E-Sys "Options" => "Settings" => "Directories => Data: path" is set properly (e.g. "C:\Data")


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

One typical error is:
Copy the psdzdata into the folder psdzdata. In that case you would see C:/data/psdzdata/psdzdata/mainseries for example
Correct is C:/data/psdzdata/mainseries.

There should be no psdzdata folder into psdzdata!!!

CU Oliver


----------



## feiron (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks


----------



## RON7165994 (Apr 3, 2008)

do you have a copy of the v.62.2_psdzdata_lite ? I can't download it nowere


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RON7165994 said:


> do you have a copy of the v.62.2_psdzdata_lite ? I can't download it nowere


:google:

*Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333


----------



## RON7165994 (Apr 3, 2008)

I did and find it on MEGA but it won't download


----------



## RON7165994 (Apr 3, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> :google:
> 
> *Fxx-/Ixx-/Gxx-series Coding: (No Request) Latest Software Links*
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=10193333#post10193333


I did and find it on MEGA but it won't download :dunno:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RON7165994 said:


> I did and find it on MEGA but it won't download :dunno:


The MEGA Download link on the Thread I referred you to above downloads just fine.


----------



## RON7165994 (Apr 3, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> The MEGA Download link on the Thread I referred you to above downloads just fine.


ok I will try a different computer :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RON7165994 said:


> ok I will try a different computer :thumbup:


Any computer should work, although I would use Google Chrome to download.


----------



## RON7165994 (Apr 3, 2008)

shawnsheridan said:


> Any computer should work, although I would use Google Chrome to download.


thanks you hit it on the money it was internet explorer use google chrome works fine :rofl:


----------

